# Norfolkline - now price includes upto 8m length



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Just looking for a channel crossing in August and returning in September.

I have never used Norfolkline as their motorhome measurements were along the lines of 6.00 m long, but now, a "car/motorhome greater than 2.4m high" is allowed upto 8.00m length at the standard fare. Therefore, for many motorhomes, the previous extra length supplements are not payable.

If I tell the truth though, and declare 8.67m, I am charged accordingly for the extra metre and am thus forced back on to P&O or the tunnel.

There are some blooming brilliant prices though for 8.00m long units.

I looked at 28th August - £30 plus £6 fuel supplement Do - Du, returning 10th September, Du - Do, £38 plus £6 fuel supplement. The extra length though puts them over and above P&O.

www.norfolkline.com

Russell


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

aah Thanks Russell

No need to tell fibs about height now then? :wink:


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Check out the Caravan Club offer. Dover to Dunkirk on a Sunday and Dunkirk to Dover on a Friday, £27 each way!!!!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

charlieivan said:


> Check out the Caravan Club offer. Dover to Dunkirk on a Sunday and Dunkirk to Dover on a Friday, £27 each way!!!!


And no fuel surcharges. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Offer*

That's a good offer but loses a day's holiday for the sake of a few pounds, unless singles can be booked on the promotional rate???

Russell


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Offer*



Rapide561 said:


> That's a good offer but loses a day's holiday for the sake of a few pounds, unless singles can be booked on the promotional rate???
> 
> Russell


Hi Russell,

I've just done a lengthy search during September, and the prices through the CC rise from the £54 offer, to £72, £80, and £90, trying all sorts of combinations for return crossings.

It doesn't apply to us, but for folks who work right up to the Friday tea time, the Sunday outbound might be more practical giving them either a day to sort out the MH, or a day and night in Canterbury, then a morning sailing.

We did Dunkerque to Trier in one hit, joining the MHF meet at it's start on the Monday morning.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------

